# Of Death and judgment



## APuritansMind (Jun 28, 2009)

When the sound of the trumpet shall be heard which shall summon the dead to appear before the tribunal of God, the righteous shall hasten out of their graves with joy to meet their Redeemer in the clouds; others shall call to the hills and mountains to fall upon them, to cover them from the sight of their Judge: let us therefore in time be posing ourselves which of the two we shall be. (John Bunyan - _Dying Sayings_)


----------

